# Rent or Rebook



## coleismydog (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello,

I have a week long reservation booked in August (18th) in Oceanside - sadly this trip does not look likely for a number of obvious reasons including that a flight would be involved and that we are from Canada.  My understanding is that my points will return to me but in my case they will expire soon so I would need to book/travel relatively quickly in order to not lose the points.

Should I try to rent the booking to someone more local?  Is this booking desirable?

Thank You for any insight.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 23, 2020)

I think it would likely rent as everyone's plans have changed so people are looking for closer to home holidays. Price it fairly and make someone happy. Here in Canada I have noticed prices are down significantly as there are no international visitors allowed. I had a prime BRMR week booked that got cancelled since it was a reservation to an American. Before you cancel your reservation it will list when the points expired and that will tell you how much more time you have to use them.  For example I am holding reservations that have points that expired Nov 2019 so I must travel by the end of Nov 2020.  

You do know you can go down to the US by plane?  I was a bit surprised at that. Anyways when you get back you might have to self isolate depending on what province you live in. Good luck.
Joan


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 23, 2020)

This is almost 2 months away. So unless you need Points to make a Canadian Reservation. Let it ride for a few moremweeks.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 24, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> *You do know you can go down to the US by plane? * I was a bit surprised at that. Anyways when you get back you might have to self isolate depending on what province you live in. Good luck.
> Joan


The Canadian media seem to not be interested in actually reading the regulations. They just hear from the PM that the US border is closed and think it also applies to air travel. 

The 14 day quarantine requirement upon return to Canada is a Federal edict so it doesn’t matter which  province you are in (although enforcement of quarantine is largely provincial and seems to vary in aggressiveness).


----------



## coleismydog (Jun 24, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> The Canadian media seem to not be interested in actually reading the regulations. They just hear from the PM that the US border is closed and think it also applies to air travel.
> 
> The 14 day quarantine requirement upon return to Canada is a Federal edict so it doesn’t matter which  province you are in (although enforcement of quarantine is largely provincial and seems to vary in aggressiveness).


Hi,  

Thank you - due to proximity/$$ we always fly out of Detroit, the issue for us would be getting to the airport.


----------

